
The Blue People of Troublesome Creek (1982) - nkurz
http://www.indiana.edu/~oso/lessons/Blues/TheBlues.htm
======
rspeer
This was a good read, thanks. I love this Kentuckian medical assessment:

> "They were bluer'n hell," Cawein says.

------
arjn
Nice! interesting read. I searched online for some photos and more information
and there is some confusion between actual blue people and people who turned
blue due to some chemical (silver colloid) action.

Also, there seems to be a lack of trustworthy photographs of people with the
inherited severe methemoglobinemia condition. I searched for about 5-6 minutes
and couldn't find a good source.

------
matryoshka4811
I remember reading this piece in my AP biology class senior year of high
school. I was born in central Kentucky and this story (this exact article
actually) is used very often in upper level biology classes as a case study in
genetics.

